
Kaspersky files antitrust complaint against Microsoft for disabling its AV - happy-go-lucky
https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/6/15745164/kaspersky-antitrust-complaint-microsoft-european-commission
======
i_feel_great
I would like to know how people manage their keys. I keep mine in a password
manager (Jason Donenfeld's "pass"), and I was meaning to host it on GitHub.
But lately I have had doubts about GitHub's reliability.

